# My Cat Died... (2)



## Nupato (May 3, 2015)

I thought I would never have to post this topic again, considering the last time I had to on the sad occasion that my cat, Dylan, died in May 2015. 


Arguably, this death is much more painful for the reasons I will highlight. Our eldest, Troy, who was 14 in July, was struck by a car yesterday evening at around 4:30 pm. It was a complete shock, not least because he had always been wary of roads - he was the last cat I would have expected this to happen to. He had seen another cat however and as he was rather territorial, decided to chase it away. This led to him running out in the road, and being struck by a car. The driver of the car stopped and got out, and said that he was very sorry for what had happened. Apparently he was dead pretty quickly. 

We got him in July 2003, when I was just 9 years of age and we had seen each other through our formative years. I miss him terribly. He had seemed fine until recently, although he seemed to have slowed down a bit in his senior years. Him running out in the road like that seems completely out of character for him, but perhaps I contribute this to his older age and perhaps not being 'on the ball' as he used to be. I had not seem him at all that day, as I had a meeting that afternoon at 3 pm. I had decided to get a train in, rather than drive, as I had injured my hand, however I was delayed getting the train home by about half-an-hour. If I had of driven, I could have arrived at home about half-an-hour earlier, possibly at the time in which the incident occurred. My arrival maybe could have even prevented it - but sadly, now, we will never know. He will be missed by many.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this. For many years I lost cats to The Road. It's always a shock. We didn't even live within sight of the road!

Troy was a beautiful cat. Much sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Amy01 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Dylan….these fur kids are always remembered


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'm so sorry for what happened. Troy looks like such a sweet boy. he had a good life with you you can be certain.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. What a cutie - that mustache! 


I see people zooming down our street and with all the strays I care for, I cringe. I yell to slow down and shake my fist like the old grandma of the street. If I had my way there would be big signs that say "SLOW DOWN WE LOVE OUR PETS!"


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

Poor Troy, he looks so sweet. At least you know what happened to him, I think the worst thing is when they just disappear one day and you don't know what happened.
Lot's of love for Troy, he'll be remembered. <3

-My_Cat_Smudge


----------



## Marina Lynn (Mar 16, 2017)

I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

*So sorry!*

I am so sorry to hear this he was very cute! At least you got the time you did have with him and he knew he was loved. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Troy.  Try not to wonder about whether your coming home earlier would have changed anything. You'll drive yourself crazy. And if he ran out into the street to chase away another cat, it's really unlikely that you could have stopped him. 

He looks like an absolute sweetheart. Hugs to you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

